# You! Yes, you! If you read the fic here, read this!



## tankgirl (Sep 25, 2009)

This might get me a headache, but what the heck.

What kinds of *BHM scenes do we want to see in the stories?

I just saw squashing, and it dawned on me that there might be a few other folks with odd ideas, who can't write, but what to see it done.

No, I'm not going to try to do EVERYTHING, but if it's all posted here all the authors who come through this corner will see it, right? And a sudden flux of free ideas might help a few of us along in our writing.
*BHM = BHM, SSBHM, USBHM (or whatever that's supposed to be).

For me personally, I'll take ANY ideas that are free to use. Heh!


----------



## SanDiega (Sep 25, 2009)

snuggling!


----------



## tankgirl (Sep 25, 2009)

You're right, that is oddly infrequent.
*ponders own stories to see if same is true*
Whuf.
*writes in more snuggling*


----------



## likeitmatters (Sep 26, 2009)

*I would love to see two big hulking bhm take on a small small ffa and have her tied to the bed and they come running him and jump her together and smother her and crush her and then have there way with her. Ofcourse she will be probably half dead but oh the site to have to big big men smother her and crush her and then make love to her. How is that for odd?*


:bow:


----------



## Melian (Sep 27, 2009)

I am actually 100% serious... but I would like a story where the BHM is a zombie. I was going to write such a story, but can't scrape together a few hours to do it!

Other less gross things:
- BHM with a lot of body mods
- BHM who _isn't _bothered by being fat
- (if you're including sex in your story) sex in a medical setting, eg. in an examination room, morgue, or using equipment

I have more ideas, but do eventually plan to write a story, so some will have to remain a secret.


----------



## veil (Sep 27, 2009)

Melian said:


> I am actually 100% serious... but I would like a story where the BHM is a zombie. I was going to write such a story, but can't scrape together a few hours to do it!
> 
> Other less gross things:
> - BHM with a lot of body mods
> ...



if you want a UDBHM* you need to watch american zombie right this minute. you can stream it from netflix on your computer. dooooo it! 

ditto on the mods, i'm just picturing a cute guy with a labret accenting his plump mouth. yow! i'd also like to read more snuggling/foreplay especially with a character who is ok with having his belly be touched.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Sep 27, 2009)

SanDiega said:


> snuggling!





Melian said:


> I am actually 100% serious... but I would like a story where the BHM is a zombie.
> - (if you're including sex in your story) sex in a medical setting, eg. in an examination room, morgue, or using equipment



And I want zombies snuggling in the morgue.  

Seriously, tankgirl, I have only read your one story "The Journal" but it has been one of my favorites since way back when I was a lurker. I love your style, so I don't really have too many suggestions, although I bet YOU could write a hell of a squashing scenario or two. 

And Melian.....stop making me so excited with all of your twisted sexual settings. Geez. I'm still recovering from our "trident incident."


----------



## Paquito (Sep 27, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> And Melian.....stop making me so excited with all of your twisted sexual settings. Geez. I'm still recovering from our "trident incident."



Aww, she's like your Poseidon. How sweet. :wubu:


----------



## StarWitness (Sep 27, 2009)

Agreed with BHM characters who are okay with being fat. Confidence is sexy, fiction or reality.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Sep 27, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> Aww, she's like your Poseidon. How sweet. :wubu:



It really is a beautiful relationship we have. It's almost as beautiful as two fat zombies snuggling in a morgue.:wubu:


----------



## Horseman (Sep 27, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> It really is a beautiful relationship we have. It's almost as beautiful as two fat zombies snuggling in a morgue.:wubu:



I don't have anything constructive to add to this thread. I just wanted to say that you crack me up.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 28, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> It really is a beautiful relationship we have. It's almost as beautiful as two fat zombies snuggling in a morgue.:wubu:



Now I know for a fact that there is love in the world. :wubu:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Sep 28, 2009)

Horseman said:


> I don't have anything constructive to add to this thread. I just wanted to say that you crack me up.



Thanks. :bow:



free2beme04 said:


> Now I know for a fact that there is love in the world. :wubu:


You've known that ever since the vore thread. So just stop pretending. 

Sorry Tankgirl. I promise to leave the thread now and stop derailing it. :bow:


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 28, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> Agreed with BHM characters who are okay with being fat. Confidence is sexy, fiction or reality.



Confident with being fat, and confident with eating. And, who if they get to supersize, don't do the SSBHM thing of being kept indoors at home by their FFA to eat - even the biggest need to get out and get around, confidently showing off their selves.

I also personally like details of the 'reality' of being big - rubbing against door frames, tables that don't fit, doors that can be opened without using hands - and hearing of things damaged or destroyed by sheer mass, whether that's a shirt whose seams fail or a coffee table that didn't survive being sat on or a van with a serious sag to one side....


----------



## Dusselchen (Sep 28, 2009)

What about an "evil" BHM?


----------



## Jes (Sep 28, 2009)

likeitmatters said:


> *I would love to see two big hulking bhm take on a small small ffa and have her tied to the bed and they come running him and jump her together and smother her and crush her and then have there way with her. Ofcourse she will be probably half dead but oh the site to have to big big men smother her and crush her and then make love to her. How is that for odd?*
> 
> 
> :bow:



Two thumbs up!


----------



## Tad (Sep 29, 2009)

I'll read almost any story that has a BHM being treated like a real person. But here are some semi-random ideas:

- something I've seen more than one FFA say: a muscular and athletic guy who becomes a BHM (but done in a convincing way)

- A BHM who loves his body and size and finds ways to use it to his advantage

- A BHM who has sexual kinks like you might find in anyone else, and finds someone who likes both BHM and those things.

- Kissing

- FFA character describing (in words, thoughts, or actions) the attractions of particular fat body parts

- BHM who are not tall, broad shouldered, burly protectors.

- A BHM showing exactly how dangerous the combination of a lot of muscle and a lot of mass can be

- A BHM with killer fashion sense, who is not afraid to dress for attention (in a good way)

- A BHM having to deal with two or more FFA interested in him.

Just.....not all at once


----------



## tankgirl (Sep 29, 2009)

Well, the good news is, is that quite a few of these will be addressed in Journal #2. I've been planning things for Matt and Teddy to do; some will be from this list, some were my original ideas, and some have occured to me in the meantime.
More than that, you've given me many, many good ideas for what "Jack" should do. "Jack" really, really needs a name. I can't write his realistic softee goodness without a name. And he'll do some of the other stuff, as his nature determines.
I'm not sure what to say about undead BHM. o.o Really. I guess that's on someone else. I don't know if I can do that. 
And I have an idea for a BHM with killer fashion sense. But that's weird and I'm not sure how it'll fly. So I'll keep the rest of it to myself for now.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 29, 2009)

Tad said:


> - BHM who are not tall, broad shouldered, burly protectors.



I like this one


----------



## fat hiker (Oct 2, 2009)

Tad said:


> - A BHM showing exactly how dangerous the combination of a lot of muscle and a lot of mass can be
> 
> - A BHM with killer fashion sense, who is not afraid to dress for attention (in a good way)



I really like these two, especially the first one, and bonus points if he doesn't look dangerous...


----------



## Buffetbelly (Oct 3, 2009)

An FFA is a famous chef and owns her own restaurant. Her dates are asked to rate new dishes :eat1: and do quality checks on the menu mainstays. Her favorite really gets into this task and they end up falling in love. He has a special semi-private booth in her restaurant, where she comes and feeds him her latest creations on her breaks. They have to keep remodeling the booth to accommodate his growing girth. Over time, they hire other FFA's as waitresses but they keep having BHM patrons fall in love with them and they run away to get married.


----------



## FemFAtail (Oct 3, 2009)

Buffetbelly said:


> An FFA is a famous chef and owns her own restaurant. Her dates are asked to rate new dishes :eat1: and do quality checks on the menu mainstays. Her favorite really gets into this task and they end up falling in love. He has a special semi-private booth in her restaurant, where she comes and feeds him her latest creations on her breaks. They have to keep remodeling the booth to accommodate his growing girth. Over time, they hire other FFA's as waitresses but they keep having BHM patrons fall in love with them and they run away to get married.



I've seen a booth at McDonalds that needs some serious remodeling to accomodate you, my corpulent king! Go ahead and finish my McFlurry for me and do in the booth and me at the same time, won't you?:blush:


----------



## tankgirl (Oct 4, 2009)

Buffetbelly said:


> An FFA is a famous chef and owns her own restaurant. Her dates are asked to rate new dishes :eat1: and do quality checks on the menu mainstays. Her favorite really gets into this task and they end up falling in love. He has a special semi-private booth in her restaurant, where she comes and feeds him her latest creations on her breaks. They have to keep remodeling the booth to accommodate his growing girth. Over time, they hire other FFA's as waitresses but they keep having BHM patrons fall in love with them and they run away to get married.


 
Wow, that's kinda close to something I was already writing, but not very close. The FFA in that story is the owner of a catering business, and uses her loving, dazed and confused man to test the new recipes on.
But your idea sounds more complete. Someone should do that. We'll see how it works into my existing schedule for writing. I dunno...

Do we have story contests here?


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Oct 4, 2009)

Here's an idea (perhaps a bad one but an idea nevertheless); how about an FFA who only has sexually desires for a man when he's eating so she actively pursues BHM's with ravenous appetites. The more they eat, the more sexually aroused she becomes until she can't stand it anymore and she throws him to the ground and starts humping the [email protected]* out of him while at the same time trying to shove food into his mouth.

Am I sick?


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm weird, but I like stories about slightly unnatural processes of gaining. Like, science of magic or what have you causing slow gain at first, then a sudden event in which he expands rapidly. Accompanied with an FFA the story becomes complete no matter what the details behind it are.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Oct 7, 2009)

tankgirl said:


> Wow, that's kinda close to something I was already writing, but not very close. The FFA in that story is the owner of a catering business, and uses her loving, dazed and confused man to test the new recipes on.
> But your idea sounds more complete. Someone should do that. We'll see how it works into my existing schedule for writing. I dunno...
> 
> Do we have story contests here?



Catering works, too, although it's a separate fantasy. The Lady Caterer's Lover (possible title?) not only tests new items, but also helps with the clean up. The boyfriend is part of the clean up crew and hangs out in the van during the catered event. Leftover appetizers are brought to the van for gobbling. His lover comes to the van for breaks and gives belly massages and hand feeding. Then comes the leftover main courses and the leftover desserts. Because running out of food is a non-no for caterers and there are many no-shows and non-eaters (especially events mainly for women), there is always a lot of extras. The Lady Caterer, being a feeder, always makes a lot of extras "just in case" and makes sure hey boyfriend out in the van lets nothing go to waste and everything go to waist.


----------



## FemFAtail (Oct 8, 2009)

Buffetbelly said:


> Catering works, too, although it's a separate fantasy. The Lady Caterer's Lover (possible title?) not only tests new items, but also helps with the clean up. The boyfriend is part of the clean up crew and hangs out in the van during the catered event. Leftover appetizers are brought to the van for gobbling. His lover comes to the van for breaks and gives belly massages and hand feeding. Then comes the leftover main courses and the leftover desserts. Because running out of food is a non-no for caterers and there are many no-shows and non-eaters (especially events mainly for women), there is always a lot of extras. The Lady Caterer, being a feeder, always makes a lot of extras "just in case" and makes sure hey boyfriend out in the van lets nothing go to waste and everything go to waist.



My, you are not only sexy in body but in mind too! So well read you are! Love the play on your 'possible title' to Lady Chatterley's Lover. You may say that couch potato-ing helps to grow your girth to such grand proportions and it does_(be still my runaway heart!), _but you don't stop at just engorging and enlarging your positively planetary-sized belly...you fill your mind to overflowing with an appetite for passion that rivals your appetite for food! Both seem unquenchable! Doesn't get any sexier than that! Let's soon unleash these appetites on each other and see where we land!

YWL's belly is growling as her appetite for you grows and grows!:eat2:


----------



## Buffetbelly (Oct 9, 2009)

FemFAtail said:


> My, you are not only sexy in body but in mind too! So well read you are! Love the play on your 'possible title' to Lady Chatterley's Lover. You may say that couch potato-ing helps to grow your girth to such grand proportions and it does_(be still my runaway heart!), _but you don't stop at just engorging and enlarging your positively planetary-sized belly...you fill your mind to overflowing with an appetite for passion that rivals your appetite for food! Both seem unquenchable! Doesn't get any sexier than that! Let's soon unleash these appetites on each other and see where we land!
> 
> YWL's belly is growling as her appetite for you grows and grows!:eat2:



Uh, oops, I think you meant that to be a PM! Thanks for the thought, honey, and for everyone else, you'll just have to be jealous!


----------



## tankgirl (Oct 11, 2009)

That could NOT possibly be everything....


----------



## MrFeedee (Oct 12, 2009)

How about two bhms gaining weight to attract the attention of the same FFA each gain a large amount of weight in the process.

The catering idea is a good one.

How about a chubby guy is kidnapped by a female owner of a chinese buffett and fattens him up as a good luck charm for her business.

Or a ssbhm meets his dream FFA in a weight watchers meeting. She gets him to embrace his obesity and to grow even larger.


----------



## fat hiker (Oct 15, 2009)

A chubby frosh who meets a girl who works in a 'Big and Tall' shop. She doesn't realise she's an FFA until she's helped him pack on the 'freshman 50' and he realises that he likes it....


----------



## rollhandler (Oct 15, 2009)

Fiction seems best to me grounded in reality with a solid grain of truth. Why not have a story or two where the BHM or BBW diets up to an enormous weight? This can be written as an either deliberate yo yo gain or as an incidental process that is achieved through the process of dieting to fit in only to find what what was sought at the end of the so called "failed" journey. Also in this type of story he or she can date a variety of FFA \ FA types until finding his \ her dream FFA \ FA.


Another thing I would like to see more of in fiction is some of the more fetishistic roleplaying fantasy aspects of human sexuality. It takes a bit of creativity to imagine fat bodies doing some things that are usually only seen in thinner sexuality but any activity the thins can do there are fatties willing to try or have interest in and FAs that want to imagine it done or do it. As examples: Fetish parties (BDSM, shameplay, orgy, dungeon, etc.), Bukkake, Golden shower play, Outdoor / voyeur, cuckold, nonconsent / reluctance, All fat roadhouse style bar scenes, pole dancers. etc.


Kudos to all those who write this fiction, you are the reason I found Dimensions in the first place.


----------



## tankgirl (Oct 19, 2009)

rollhandler said:


> Fetish parties (BDSM, shameplay, orgy, dungeon, etc.), Bukkake, Golden shower play, Outdoor / voyeur, cuckold, nonconsent / reluctance, All fat roadhouse style bar scenes, pole dancers. etc.


 
You said bukkake....  Wow, I thought I was the only one...



> Kudos to all those who write this fiction, you are the reason I found Dimensions in the first place.


 
AMEN TO THAT!!!!!
Also, why I've gotten to be such a writer.


----------



## tankgirl (Oct 19, 2009)

Wondering.....
Where would male FA + BHM fic fit in the world?
Yes, that means homosexual.
(just had a funny funny FUNNY idea of rewriting one of my old slashfics into something that's not slash and give it a BHM to play with)

On another weird note, what do we think of slashfic? I don't think I've seen any here... haven't looked past the new additions page in a while, so I might have missed it....
??


----------



## rollhandler (Oct 19, 2009)

tankgirl said:


> Wondering.....
> Where would male FA + BHM fic fit in the world?
> Yes, that means homosexual.
> (just had a funny funny FUNNY idea of rewriting one of my old slashfics into something that's not slash and give it a BHM to play with)
> ...



If you can imagine it, someone out there is either doing it or there is a site dedicated to it, or in this case an FA wanting to see a BBW doing it.
Rollhandler


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 19, 2009)

Rule 34. Srsly.


----------



## Tad (Oct 20, 2009)

tankgirl said:


> Wondering.....
> Where would male FA + BHM fic fit in the world?
> Yes, that means homosexual.
> (just had a funny funny FUNNY idea of rewriting one of my old slashfics into something that's not slash and give it a BHM to play with)



There is a sub-board dedicated to such stories, there is not a lot there but there are some (some of the ones involving gay men also written by women)


----------



## plushkitty (Oct 20, 2009)

I'd like to see more fics that include the day-to-day realities of being a big person. We all know that being a BBW/BHM in a world sized for smaller people is not exactly a bed of roses, but so many fics gloss over that part. 

I'd also like to see more super-sized characters out and about, doing things other than staying home and being fed by their significant other.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Oct 20, 2009)

How about a campus romance? An FFA dietetics student interns as dietitian to the football team, and is in charge of the training table. The team at Podunk Tech is in trouble, because their linemen are half the size of the team at Enourmous State. Worst of all, the handsome star center was depressed all summer over a breakup with his girlfriend and has wasted away down to 190 pounds. The coach is beside himself and gives his dietetic intern an unlimited budget for extra food. Naturally, she also has full cooperation of the cafeteria staff and the team has its own table at the front of the cafeteria. 

The handsome center may need some private sessions to bring him up to match the center at Enourmous State....

48-64-Hup!


----------



## tankgirl (Oct 22, 2009)

Buffetbelly said:


> How about a campus romance? An FFA dietetics student interns as dietitian to the football team, and is in charge of the training table. The team at Podunk Tech is in trouble, because their linemen are half the size of the team at Enourmous State. Worst of all, the handsome star center was depressed all summer over a breakup with his girlfriend and has wasted away down to 190 pounds. The coach is beside himself and gives his dietetic intern an unlimited budget for extra food. Naturally, she also has full cooperation of the cafeteria staff and the team has its own table at the front of the cafeteria.
> 
> The handsome center may need some private sessions to bring him up to match the center at Enourmous State....
> 
> 48-64-Hup!


 
Wow, that's like, idea in a can. 
Of course, the female student is cute, and the guys all follow what the center says.... And does....
Hmmm.
I wish there was a story challenge here. Really.
*wonders who to talk to tocreate one*


----------



## Buffetbelly (Oct 22, 2009)

tankgirl said:


> Wow, that's like, idea in a can.
> Of course, the female student is cute, and the guys all follow what the center says.... And does....
> Hmmm.
> I wish there was a story challenge here. Really.
> *wonders who to talk to tocreate one*



Oh, no, you need dramatic tension! The FFA is a nerd and the center thinks he is too depressed to have a girlfriend. The quarterback is the charismatic one, and he teases the linemen for gaining weight. The joke is on the quarterback when he starts to gain weight himself.


----------



## tankgirl (Oct 22, 2009)

...That's....
Yummy.


----------

